# Baltimore, MD - D20 Star Wars game looking for players



## DethStryke (Aug 4, 2004)

Greetings all! I'm currently planning on running a game within the month and am looking for some new faces to see around the game table. Idealy, I'm looking to run the game once every 2-3 weeks, possibly every week if everyone likes it and schedules can handle it after a few months. The table will not be more than 6 players, as that is what I can comfortably run and the gaming area can hold.

Please contact me through PM if you are interested.


----------



## DethStryke (Aug 16, 2004)

Shameless Bump


----------



## DethStryke (Aug 26, 2004)

bump to the bump, bump.

No one from MD?


----------

